# OKCpedia > General Real Estate Topics >  Predictions on the next development retail area..

## Jesseda

I think the next big develoment area is going to happen.. on santa fe and south 134th okc / 4th street in moore , there is land on the northwest side, land on the southwest side, and land on the southeast side all at the intersection that has not been development yet, and there is houses all around that area.. Im surprised nothing has went in yet..

----------


## Spartan

Well I think 134th all the way from Santa Fe to I-44 could be a huge area. At all of the intersections are huge blocks of C-zoned land. It has the best demographics of the entire metro, it's just a somewhat isolated demographic. But I will not be surprised to see a large lifestyle center eventually proposed at either Western or Penn. Right across from the new Metro-Tech would make a great sight. My only concern is that I would like to see the area perhaps services by commuter rail someday like Austin's north burbs, ala Round Rock, or Brushy Creek, which it has a very similar feel to. I think Brushy Creek was all developed as a huge planned community, whereas much of "Westmoore" was built as a huge planned community actually by the same developer (hence many neighborhoods bear the "Greenbriar" name under their monikers). Perhaps it could be served as an extension of an airport line. Or perhaps it might be one instance in which I would settle for "BRT" perhaps along 134th, although I'm not sure that will get "built-up."

I don't think we're done yet with the NW Expwy and Memorial Rd however. There is a lot along NWX that will need to be renovated, and it's still a high-profile area, so what needs to be renovated will be renovated. We've seen many cases of that, many fugly 1960s buildings have started to come down, although the replacements have been generally modest (chain hotels). I think Memorial also still has way too much open land to not see more evolution coming there. If the Tuscana development ever gets off the ground in a meaningful way, I think it will raise the bar up there for sure.

I think we're seeing I-40 west begin to emerge as a major corridor as well. Everything from the Westgate Marketplace over to Czech Hall Rd, all the mini lifestyle centers in Yukon, and especially including the new outlet mall. The outlet mall will probably spur a lot of retail around there.

----------


## Jesseda

your right about i-40 west growing.. I do hope they build something in the south part of the metro for traffic.. south 134 street use to hardly have anyone driving it from santa fe all the wy to i-44, now its is getting kinda busy, just wait till all those new developments gets completed.. maybe the city needs to look into expanding that street now.. Pretty soon i thing i-44 and south 134ths street will have a boom,they are already building that integris center..

----------


## rcjunkie

The next area is definately I-44, from SW 104th--SW 149th, Walmart is presently looking at several properties in this area for a new Super Center. If/when Walmart builds, several smaller strores and food places are sure to follow.

----------


## SkyWestOKC

I'm going to say the "East Side Development" at Will Rogers. A Shopping/lifestyle/urban village of shopping has already been proposed, and received by the airport trust to develop the land accordingly. Construction? No idea when, but the airport is aggressively pursuing development.

----------


## Jesseda

Its would be great to see everything along 1-44 devolped all the way.. The big problem that is already starting is the traffic on i-44.. i have been taking i-44 from south 134 street to the airport now for a decade and when i started taking it in the morning there was very little traffic, now its crazy with traffic, the city  really need to add another lane north and south from the i-240 connection all the way to the newcastle exit, especially if they are planning  a large retail develoment adn also with all the new neighborgoods being built close to I44 all the way towards newcastle

----------


## ljbab728

> Its would be great to see everything along 1-44 devolped all the way.. The big problem that is already starting is the traffic on i-44.. i have been taking i-44 from south 134 street to the airport now for a decade and when i started taking it in the morning there was very little traffic, now its crazy with traffic, the city  really need to add another lane north and south from the i-240 connection all the way to the newcastle exit, especially if they are planning  a large retail develoment adn also with all the new neighborgoods being built close to I44 all the way towards newcastle


And I44 needs to be 8 lanes from I40 south to I240 just like it is going north.

----------


## Soonerman

> The next area is definately I-44, from SW 104th--SW 149th, Walmart is presently looking at several properties in this area for a new Super Center. If/when Walmart builds, several smaller strores and food places are sure to follow.


I would much rather have a Super Target come into the area.

----------


## Larry OKC

Super Target will probably follow the Wal-Mart Super Center (at least they did on Memorial & Penn). Target had been there for years but didn't build "Super" until Wal-Mart came into the area (yet they claim they aren't in competition with Wal-Mart). Seriously.

But maybe they won't go Super and just build regular.

----------

